# Relocating to Dubai



## Negs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am working as Technical Architect in IT in India and I have below offer from an IT firm in Dubai.

Total - 19000 per month, No housing accommodation provided. 

I am planning to relocate with my wife and 6 month old kid to Dubai. 

Benefits
-- Medical Insurance for me and family (Inpatient and outpatient) 

Is it sufficient to lead a comfortable life (2 BHK flat, own car etc) and have good savings. I am not sure about expenses in Dubai.

Please advise.


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

hi there, 

Accommodation is taking a big budget in here, u need to be careful !!!, the average annual rent for 2 bedroom flat in dubai is 50,000-75000, i think 10,000 will cover your basic expenses in Dubai, food, electricity bill, fuel, car installments...etc

Regardz


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I too would be cautious or try to negotiate at least something for housing, you'd be looking at 4500-5000 conservatively for a 2 bedroom unless you want to go outside of Duabi itself. All the companies know housing is the bulk of your expense so it doesnt seem right that they would just ignore that portion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A western expat would struggle on this. Most asian/indian expats would live comfortable on this and be able to save quite a bit, as long as they are not trying to keep up with the western expats. 

A great deal of the individuals on this site, are of the western variety. 

You will be fine on a 19,000. How much you save will be up to how you live here. If you in bur dubai or new dubai, if you drive a civic or a bmw, if you send your child to a western expat school or an 'mutli-cultural' school, attend regularly the 300+ dirham drunken brunches or have home cooked meals on Friday.... it is your choice if you can/will save here.


----------



## Negs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for replies.

I am an Indian expat. 

-- I would like to stay in Dubai only in 2 BHK flat, do we get decent flat for 5000 D ???. 
-- Can I have my own car (mid-low range) with monthly expenses of 2000 D?? 
-- Other house expenses may be around 2000 D (just me, wife and 6 months old son).

So, I was thinking around 9K would be my monthly expenses except dining and other non-regular expenses.

I am having decent life style in India, so would like to make it better in Dubai with savings of around 9K per month.

Please advise.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Negs said:


> Thank you so much for replies.
> 
> I am an Indian expat.
> 
> ...


You have to decide what decent is for you. Can you get a clean flat in dubai for 5000, yes. Will it have a pool, security guard, gym, etc? No, most likely. Will it be in the marina, jbr, or around one of the malls along sheik zayed? Probly not. Look on dubizzle for that price range. Bur Dubai/Karama/Deira have a congestion of indians who live in the area. Good value for money, and honestly from indian friends, is a bit like 'home' for them. 

Renting a new 2010+ civic (pick this because generally has cruise control) is going to run about 2000. You can find a yaris or something similarly tiny for 1600 a month. You will have gas and salik on top of it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ... Bur Dubai/Karama/Deira have a congestion of indians who live in the area. Good value for money, and honestly from indian friends, is a bit like 'home' for them...


My Indian friends often tell me that.. "Dubai is the nicest city in India!"


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

Dears,

since I often read reporting that if you don't earn at least 25-30k aed as a westerner you will "struggle", could you please give a ballpark of the expenses you are incurring to live "confortably" with that amount ?

Calling 19k aed/month "tight" seems a bit of a stretch to me, especially since - at least in europe - I always lived confortably with a fraction of that monthly amount.

So Just to understand what living standard we are talking about, as I am in the process of relocating to Dubai and this kind of very common argument here on the forum is worrying me a bit ...

That's my ballpark estimation (I will earn less than 20k including the housing allowance) please adjust as you see fit :

Studio-1BR Rent inc. chiller and utilities (JLT, Greens, some marina) : 5,500 / m
Other utilities (ie. TV + internet ) : 500 / m
Gym membership etc : 350 / m
Honda Civic - Toyota Corolla monthly rent including insurance etc : 2,100 /m
Fuel 250 liters/month for 3.500km = 500 / m
Groceries and basic household-cleaning items = 1500 / m 
Clothing, Linens, ecc = 1000 / m 
Lunch at work = 500 / m
Going out once or twice a week = 2000 / m ?

Tot = 14,000

That would leave room for saving ... where I am wrong ?

p.s. : note that I plan to go working with the Metro, I have added the car just for the sake of consistency,



Jynxgirl said:


> A western expat would struggle on this.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Most of the initial expenses come from setting up home and getting visas / licenses / ID cards etc.

Not forgetting house deposit & agent fees.

Then there's car insurance / registration / deposit.

From that list, the food looks a little light unless you're on your own?

Alcohol has a 30% tax here, so if you like a glass or three of vino collapsio, it will be more expensive than back in Italia!


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

First of all thanks for taking time to express your feedback,

actually I spend way less than that for food right now, I am alone and I usually have lunch at work ... but I heard vegetables and other imports can be expensive in Dubai.

As for the setup expenses, Visa and flights are on company bill and I will rebill startups costs also (they are willing to reimburse up to 25k aed between relocation, home agents and startup expenses like furniture, plus hotel apart paid by them for 1 month or until the final visa because I wouldn't be able to rent an house anyway as far as I understand).

Well I do hope to be able to make ends meet at least for one year, then i will see ... all this talk about "20k is not enough", while I will earn 16 to 18 are making me wary.

Maybe will postpone buying a car for a while, to see how it goes.

Anyway rents listed on dubizzle and various agents are decreasing a lot. I had a look last summer when I heard first time about the possibility to being relocated, and i factored in about 70k, I see the same properties at 50k right now.



Confiture said:


> Most of the initial expenses come from setting up home and getting visas / licenses / ID cards etc.
> 
> Alcohol has a 30% tax here, so if you like a glass or three of vino collapsio, it will be more expensive than back in Italia!


You are right, wine has no tax in Italy and is way cheaper ;-) altough FYI other alcoholic beverages carry a similar tax here, a bottle of bombay sapphire gin is the same price in italy and in A&E Dubai, actually checked


----------

